
I'm building quantitative trading platform for trading Bitcoin - sergio_o
https://youtu.be/g6kB_87lM_U
======
verdverm
Lots of people have tried, with crypto, forex, options, and stock.

I think only hedge funds are really successful, mostly because they can afford
better and faster access to data and market makers.

